# Oakley users - best overall cycling lens option?



## E 12 (Jul 13, 2008)

Those of you who wear Oakleys while riding (M-Frames, Radars) - what do you think is the best all-purpose lens for the road? I'm looking to add a custom pair of Radars to the mix, but don't want to order a lens that will only work in certain lighting conditions, etc. Opinions?


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*When I used M frames. .*



E 12 said:


> I'm looking to add a custom pair of Radars to the mix, but don't want to order a lens that will only work in certain lighting conditions, etc. Opinions?


I found fire red iridium worked for most conditions. I switched to Specialized ARC II adaptilites as they adjust by light so you only need one lens.


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

I have been told that 'Transitions' lenses are in the works for the Radars. Not sure of a time frame though. I know that probably doesn't help much right now but, hopefully more info will surface.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

I just got a new pair of Oakley Radar's with the RX lenses and I was limited in lens colour. I decided on the VR28 lens and it's working out really good. The lens gives everything a nice golden hue and really cuts down on the glare on bright sunny days. It the lenses are light enough for grey cloudy days and late day rides.

A fellow poster recommended the VR28 as the best all purpose lens and so far I have not been disappointed.


----------



## z rocks (Sep 9, 2007)

Whatever you get get the polarized version of that tint. The difference in price is worth it!


----------



## E 12 (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah, I have been considering the VR28 Black Iridium as this seems to be the concensus "all-around" best lens. Too many choices!


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

I have M frames with the normal gray polarized lenses.

can ride right up to late dusk before it gets to dark to see.

they really are great. I'd pick up some of the transition ones but I don't get my discount for those....

Chad


----------



## Coach (Jul 30, 2006)

I have prescription transition lenses in my Oakley Half Jackets. I love them for riding and anything else outdoors. They do not work in the car though......the lense darken with UV rays...since most auto windshields block UV rays...they do not work very well.


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

For my M-Frames, I have the G30 lens which I've found to be excellent overall- not too dark (so useable early mornings and during the day) and reasonable color representation. I also have a clear lens for night / heavy rain.

For my Half Jackets, I have the Blue Polarized, also excellent, esp. on bright days, the Black Iridium (non-polar) which aren't quite as sharp, and the Yellow / Blue Iridium which are GREAT for rainy / overcast / early mornings.

I've found myself basically using 2 lenses- Blue Polar when its sunny, the Yellow when its rainy (we get both conditions here in Seattle about equally)


----------



## PegLeg (Jun 28, 2008)

E 12 said:


> Yeah, I have been considering the VR28 Black Iridium as this seems to be the concensus "all-around" best lens. Too many choices!


I just got a new pair of Oakleys a month or so ago with these lens in them. I like the lens a lot. Definitely worth the cash outlay.


----------



## axebiker (Aug 22, 2003)

E 12 said:


> Yeah, I have been considering the VR28 Black Iridium as this seems to be the concensus "all-around" best lens. Too many choices!


That's my favorite too.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

Where do you live? Is there lots of overcast/rain (Seattle, Pittsburgh...)? Almost always sunny (CA, AZ...)?


----------



## funktekk (Jul 29, 2006)

I have black Iridium and the pinkish golf lenses. I am planning on placing an order for some clear lenses. I feel like that will be the perfect setup.


----------



## seany916 (Feb 8, 2006)

I like my Black Iridium lenses best on sunny days, and use my clear lenses at night/evening. 

For the best all-around lens, I think the "cheapie" (NOTHING from Oakley is cheap) basic grey lens is best. I'm not big on lenses that change the color of what I see much. 

I use "rose" for snowboarding when it's overcast, and have used "yellow" for high detail when shooting, but for cycling, I just want to see things as they are. 

So all-around: grey
sunny: black iridium
dusk/night: clear

I used to wear cheapie PB clear glasses for night riding. After going with Oakley clear lens, I'll never go back.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

*Positive Red Polarized*

The Black Iridium lenses are too dark on not so sunny days, I bought a pair of Radar Paths with Positive Red Polarized lenses and they have been great in all light conditions.:thumbsup:


----------



## tour (Jun 4, 2008)

what color are you eyes? how much light is there where you live?

the darker your eyes, the lighter lens you can get away with.

i have dark brown eyes, and i can use a rose lens on any day, my friend with blue eyes cant do that.


----------



## seany916 (Feb 8, 2006)

I had a pair of Specialized Arc (adaptalite) that were really nice looking, but didn't get dark enough (rose), EVER.


----------



## Jim Nazium (Feb 3, 2004)

Coach said:


> I have prescription transition lenses in my Oakley Half Jackets. I love them for riding and anything else outdoors. They do not work in the car though......the lense darken with UV rays...since most auto windshields block UV rays...they do not work very well.


Same here ( although mine are non-prescription). They work great and respond to changing light conditions really well. I still like to switch to a yellow lens for really cloudy days, but if I had to pick one lens to use for everything, the transition would be it.


----------



## Rob P (Apr 29, 2007)

I have a pair of half jackets with a medium tint polarized lens. I'm not sure now what they are but they've lasted for years. Great lens for most of my riding.


----------



## peyo (Aug 5, 2008)

I have the Half Jacket (Transitions), X-Metal Penny (VR28), and X-Metal Juliet (Polarized Ice Iridium)...out of this mix, the Transitions work best for cycling. VR28 is nice for casual use but I'd go with the Black Iridiums over VR28 for cycling. Polarized lenses are too dark for my preference.

For a multi-sport lens, I prefer the Maui Jim lenses for clarity. They are a step above Oakley, IMO.


----------



## marco70 (Jan 15, 2008)

I have the Black Iridium Polarized lenses on my Half Jackets and really love them...they are for the brightest of days though (plenty of those here in Colorado Springs), but at dusk or low light they are too dark.

I plan to order a set of HI Yellow and plan to add to that either the Fire Iridium or HI Persimmon...not sure which yet.


----------



## moto142 (Jul 1, 2008)

red iridum polarized have been great for me


----------



## gatorling (Jun 25, 2008)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> The Black Iridium lenses are too dark on not so sunny days, I bought a pair of Radar Paths with Positive Red Polarized lenses and they have been great in all light conditions.:thumbsup:


The positive red radar paths are definitely awesome looking..but can't seem to justify a $220 pair of sunglasses when I already have a pair of flak jackets.

one BAD thing about Oakleys is that replacement lenses are uber expensive, I scratched up my black iridium lenses and now it's going to be $60-$90 to replace them....OUCH.

Thinking about just buying a pair of Rudy Projects with a transition lens and polarized lens.
Rudy has a lens replacement policy where you can replace your lenses at any time for $15.


----------

